# Culinary Club at our School



## xfumiko (Sep 14, 2006)

Just wondering if any of you would be intersted in...well not really catering but teaching at someone's home in the the distant future of this year. I'm the Culinary Club's President at our school but we would really appreciate someone coming in sometime over the weekend and teaching us how to cook. We can provide ingredients...just need to set it up somehow.. Just a thought. Trying to see how many people would be interested. :]

--fumiko


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Where might this be?


----------



## xfumiko (Sep 14, 2006)

Our school is actually in Southern California..it's about 30 min -- 1hr drive from Downtown LA. We're located in a city called Diamond Bar.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

what kind of school? There are alot of various options you can explore......
What's the mission statement or goal of your group?


----------



## xfumiko (Sep 14, 2006)

This is a High School. Our mission is to spread the art of cooking and eating throughout my school. So far, our plans are cooking parties and and cooking classes that I've arranged with the wife of one of my teachers [who is a chef] and my aunt who owns her own bakery. We also go out on trips to San Diego, LA, or culturally diverse cities to eat and explore. Basically like little one-day excursions to an area and take pictures, eat, shop and then just hang out. We're trying to show the world that food can be fun--both eating and preparing it.

--fumiko


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

We're trying to show the world that food can be fun--both eating and preparing it. 

You got me!!!! What a wonderful mission statement!

Check out farmer's markets, see about visiting farms.....check out where food comes from......Santa Monica has an educational component to their farmer's market, see if they would direct you. Look up Chef Collaborative members or Slow Food Conviviums in your area.....maybe some of your members would volunteer at one of their events. You'd learn an awful lot of behind the scenes shtuff. I'm cooking at a Wine Country Picnic this Sun for 600 and there are ooodles of volunteers, who all get to eat (and go to the after party which is always fun).
I have a 20something volunteer who helps with the cooking demo at the farmer's market. She planned a couple and assits at the others. 

Exploring food can be a life long joyful persuit......wish I were near your group, but bet there is one in my neck of the woods.


----------

